# Sailfish AND a mahi from the yak



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about2694.html

Linda, again. The pelagics are really close to the beach right now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. The color on that Mahi is just beautiful.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Linda is just killing it this summer / fall.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Great report. Thanks for posting that link


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

where are they? Fla?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Florida, Panama City Beach to be exact.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's what's up. i think i should move.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

that right there is what makes me miss Fla aaaaahhhhhh
lived 55 miles from the Hatch

jerry


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys and thanks for posting Manny. I had a pretty good week =) 
ok....are you ready for round 2 of my sailfishing adventures? I headed out this morning in search of another sail. I brought a bag of ballyhoo in case I didn't find my Lys but right off the bat about 30 min into into my paddle I found to big LYs. So I let one go off the back and kept the other on my spinning reel close to my yak . Within minutes a sail comes right up to the close in bait and starts checking it out . I quickly grab the rod and start trying to get line out to let the Ly swim, then the sail turns away and 3 secs later my other rod starts screaming. So I quickly reel the first line in and just let it swim right next to my yak, I don't want this bait to die. So I grab the rod that's going off and I am not lying I think I was pulled at least 1 mile offshore. After about 30 or so min I get him close to the yak he is lit up and WAY bigger then the sail I got a few days ago. He starts tailwalking in front of me and I was so nervouse he was going to jump right on top of me I quickly let some line out to get him away from me. And then.... I look out of the corner of my eye and I watch a mahi inhale the other ly that is literally inches from my yak and that rod starts sreaming. Now I'm several miles offshore and I have a sailfish at my bow and a mahi peeling drag on my stern. The sailfish is done, so I get him yakside and quickly release him and off he goes. I was exhausted from the sail and then the mahi put up a good fight lots of jumps and finally got him gaffed and in the yak. That was the longest paddle back in fighting north winds but it was and epic day and believe I won't top today for a VERY long time!!!Wish I could have gotten better pics of the sail so you could see the size of him


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

You are the coolest girl on the planet hands down.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And another one, this time by Ernie.
http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about2744.html


----------

